# TIME CAPSULE FB V6 - Accès distant ... Au secours !!!!



## trinacria94 (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter une time capsule et je suis en train de devenir fou car impossible de trouver un post clair et simple pour accéder à TC depuis n'importe qu'elle connexion internet.

Rien de rien sur la toile, c'est pour cela que je me tourne vers vous ! 

J'ai une Freebox Révolution.
j'ai installé TC en l'ajoutant à mon réseau existant.
J'ai 2 mac book à la maison et un Pc au boulot.
Ma freebox est mon routeur.

Je souhaite simplement savoir comment parametrer ma TC ou/et mon routeur, pour pouvoir me servir de ma TC comme d'un serveur NAS.

Je veux pouvoir déposer des fichiers à partir de n'importe qu'elle connexion ... 

Je suis novice sur MAc, et je ne vous cache pas que les posts que j'ai trouvé reste incompréhensibles ... il manque souvent des infos pour les débutants comme moi ...

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## lappartien (18 Avril 2012)

http://www.osxfacile.com/bonjour.html
http://www.osxfacile.com/timemachine.html

et là, un tuto vidéo. Tention chaud devant...http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html#timecapsule


----------



## dysvidur0503 (18 Avril 2012)

et là, un tuto vidéo.


----------



## lappartien (18 Avril 2012)

à télécharger(flèche rouge).


----------



## trinacria94 (19 Avril 2012)

Merci pour la réponse mais aucune solution à mon problème .... 

Je veux me servir de ma time capsule comme d'un NAS et y accéder à distance, enfin si cela et possible ...
Si je comprend bien, il faut acheter un airport express et c'est lui qui gère tout ????


----------



## lappartien (19 Avril 2012)

sauf erreur je pense pas que t'ai regardé le lien debuter sur mac complétement. 
Autre lien apple cette fois sur la TC:
http://support.apple.com/kb/index?p...site.kbase.search&locale=fr_FR&q=time capsule

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------

http://forums.macg.co/search.php?searchid=11730442


----------



## trinacria94 (19 Avril 2012)

J'ai effectivement trouvé le moyen de partager un écran mac (qui doit être allumé) mais pas le Disque dur de ma capsule.

J'ai bien tout lu attentivement et je ne trouve rien sur ma demande, je pense donc que je n'ai pas été clair dans ma demande.

A l'époque sous Pc j'avais un serveur NAS, je stockais toutes mes infos dessus et j'y avais accès depuis n'importe qu'elle connexion internet, et je pouvais partager des contenus avec des amis qui étais à Londres ou en Province. 
Il me suffisait d'entrer mon adresse IP sur un navigateur web ou bien d'utiliser FileZilla pour faire du FTP, et je pouvais récupérer des fichiers ou bien en déposer ... et tout cela sans être chez moi.

Avec Time capsule, je ne sais pas si cela est possible, et comment cela est possible, et pour la première fois je revendique, qu'un NAS netgear est bien plus intuitif qu'un time capsule ... 

Donc ce que je veux c'est accéder et partager à distance mes fichiers de mon TC, Je confirme que j'ai accès à ma capsule et son contenu sur mon réseau local à la maison, mais pas depuis l'extérieur.

Merci pour votre secours, car là je craque ....:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## trinacria94 (26 Avril 2012)

Toujours pas de réponse et mon problème persiste 
je suis pret a tout essayer sauf si ce n'est pas possible, mais ca serait sympa de me le dire ....

Merci à vous


----------



## aupatx (1 Mai 2012)

Voici un tuto que j'ai réalisé :

http://www.ipatx.eu/acces-timecapsule-exterieur-internet/

Je suis avec une Freebox 6 aussi.


----------



## userapple (2 Mai 2012)

Intéresser par cette solution aussi, j'ai suivi votre tuto.

Vous dites de configurer les Mac depuis lesquels on souhaite acceder à la TC ainsi qu'ICloud.

Par contre je ne comprend pas ce que vient faire ICloud la dedans.

Concrètement, comment depuis un Mac ou Pc puis je déposer ou prendre des fichiers sur la 
TC après avoir activer "Accès à mon Mac" sur la TC????


----------



## userapple (5 Mai 2012)

Si l'intéresser passe par là


----------



## drs (5 Mai 2012)

Il faut:
- autoriser l'accès au disque de la TC via WAN
- effectuer une redirection de ports sur la freebox, disant:
source: ip publique
port: TCP 548
destination: ta TC
port 548

A noter que l'utilisation du protocole Bonjour n'est pas d'un grand secours, car il fonctionne uniquement quand on est sur le même réseau.


----------



## userapple (6 Mai 2012)

En décortiquant un peu le tuto de aupatx, ce que je crois comprendre c'est quand aucun cas
on peu accéder à la TC directement mais par l'intermédiaire d'un Mac FORCEMENT allumer 
Donc franchement aucun intérêt... enfin pour moi et aussi apparemment Trinacria94.

@drs, une fois votre manipulation faite, comment concrètement accède ton à la TC depuis 
un poste distant? Que ce soit un Mac, Pc ou Smartphone...

Depuis le Finder, Safari, etc....????


----------



## drs (8 Mai 2012)

donc je viens de tester, ça fonctionne impec.

Il faut donc activer le partage de fichiers via WAN (a priori j'ai dit une betise quant au protocole Bonjour, il peut être activé par internet, ce que je déconseille).

Ensuite, il faut créer une redirection de port dans la freebox (en afp et en smb)

Enfin, pour se connecter, on tape:
smb://@ip_publique/nom_du_dossier
ou
afp://@ip_publique/nom_du_dossier

Pour obtenir ton ip publique, tu vas, de chez toi, sur www.monip.org


----------



## userapple (8 Mai 2012)

Merci pour la clarté de ton explication 

Autre question, le dossier c'est le nom de la partition de la TC nommer par défaut "Data" ou
bien le nom du dossier que l'on souhaite partagè? Dans tous les cas le chemin doit forcément 
comprendre "Data" ou pas ?


----------



## drs (8 Mai 2012)

ça par contre je ne sais pas, car je n'ai pas de partition DATA par défaut, vu que je gère les accès avec des comptes utilisateurs.
Donc je donne l'adresse et le nom de l'utilisateur.


----------



## userapple (8 Mai 2012)

Ah bon?????

J'en suis à la seconde TC est elles m'ont toujours étaient livrer avec une partition nommer "Data". C'est le nom du disque enfaite. Si d'autre personne peuvent confirmer ?

Hormis sa, ton URL ne fait qu'apparaîtra l'ip et le nom du dossier de l'utilisateur?

Toutes ces questions pour ne pas faire de bêtise


----------



## drs (8 Mai 2012)

en gérant avec les comptes, chaque utilisateur a un dossier à son nom, et il y a un dossier partagé entre tous.
Donc si tu te connectes avec un compte, tu verras ton dossier et le dossier partage.


----------



## userapple (8 Mai 2012)

Ce qui peu effectivement être intéressant et garder une certaine confidentialité envers les autres 
utilisateurs des comptes.

Mais j'en reviens à ma question, le nom_du_dossier dans ton exemple et bien celui attribuer à 
chaque utilisateur?

Autre chose, depuis le Finder d'un poste en local comment aparet ta TC? Ce que j'ai entourer de
rouge s'appeler avant "Data" mais en le formatant je les renommer ainsi.






Du coup, où crée tu les dossier pour tes utilisateurs? Car à part dans le répertoire entourer en 
rouge je vois pas bien comment tu peu faire??? C'est la que les mien sont...


----------



## drs (9 Mai 2012)

je vois bien chez moi l'icone Time capsule dans la barre latérale. Et ensuite, j'ai deux dossiers: le mien, et le dossier partage.
Je n'ai rien fait, c'est automatique quand tu gères l'accès avec des comptes: un dossier par utilisateur, plus un dossier partagé par tout le monde.


----------



## userapple (10 Mai 2012)

Je viens d'essayer et j'ai effectivement la même chose 

Me reste plus qu'à tester l'accès distant...


----------



## aupatx (14 Mai 2012)

Désolé, je ne repasse par ici que maintenant.

Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir de Mac allumé pour accéder à la TimeCapsule. 

Dans mon cas :

- J'ai ma TimeCapsule connectée à ma Freebox à mon domicile. J'ai configuré ma Time Capsule avec mes identifiant iCloud (je reviens plus tard sur le "Pourquoi iCloud ?" ).

- Sur mon Macbook, iCloud est également configuré.

Lorsque je me connecte à Internet en dehors de mon domicile, j'ai accès directement à ma timecapsule. iCloud sert simplement à établir la connexion ( ma TimeCapsule apparait en permanence dans mes périphériques partagés du Finder). iCloud trouve "tout seul" l'IP de mon domicile pour me connecter à m'a TimeCapsule.

À l'utilisation, que je sois à mon domicile ou à l'extérieur, c'est transparent pour moi

J'espère avoir été un peu plus clair


----------



## userapple (14 Mai 2012)

Oui très claire dans le sens où si je comprend bien, la consultation du type de documents ce 
limite à ce que icloud propose, c'est bien sa?

Donc la suite Page, Keynote, Numbers et bien sur Mail et Contacts et Carnet d'adresse... 

Donc très limité pour mon cas du moins... enfin si ma supposition est bonne?


----------



## aupatx (15 Mai 2012)

Arf , c'était pas clair :rateau:

Les identifiants iCloud servent seulement à faire le lien entre votre time capsule et le mac avec le quel vous souhaitez y accéder.

Les identifiants (une fois saisis dans l'interface de la TimeCapsule et de votre mac) permettre juste à établir la connexion, rien de plus.

Une fois qu'iCloud a trouvé votre TimeCapsule, il vous y connecte et c'est tout. L'identification avec  iCloud permet simplement de facilité la connexion (pas besoin de connaitre l'adresse IP de son domicile ou d'utiliser un service comme noip.com) mais vous accédez à la totalité de votre TimeCapsule, comme en local.


----------



## mib2511 (19 Mai 2012)

J ai réussi à installer ma TC avec ma sfrbox évolution. 
J arrive à accéder à celle ci en local par wifi, ainsi que lorsque je ne suis pas chez moi par internet ( grâce au paramètre d iCloud). 

Cependant je suis déçu du débit pour accéder à la TC en dehors de chez moi via internet avec la connection de mon boulot de 10 mega.
Mon debit ascendant chez moi ou est situé ma TC est de 1mega. 

Est ce que j ai mal configuré mon réseau ??? Quels sont vos débits ? Pouvez vous regarder une vidéo en streaming ??

Cordialement


----------



## aupatx (23 Mai 2012)

@mib2511 : Oui c'est normal, les connexions ADSL (que ce soit Free, SFR ou autre) ne montent pas au dessus de 1Mb/s en débit ascendant.

Il n'y a que les forfaits fibre/cable qui offre un débit ascendant supérieur actuellement (5Mb/s par le cable, plus de 25Mb/s avec la fibre).

Pour le streaming, il faut essayer en laissant la vidéo se charger un plus avant de lancer la lecture.


----------



## snowstorm84 (4 Mai 2013)

Je rebondi sur ce sujet car j'essaie moi aussi d accéder à distance au contenu de ma time capsule à distance sans succes.
Ma time capsule est connectée à ma free box v5 en ethernet.
J ai effectué une redirection des ports via l interface de la freebox comme indiqué plus haut
(Par user Apple et via le topic d aupatx)
J ai également active le partage via l utilitaire de config de la time capsule.
Le soucis vient peut être du format d adresse que je n ai peut être pas compris :
Il faut bien mettre un @ devant l adresse ip public?

Je n ai peut être pas compris une chose aussi dans la redirection de ports : je ne vois pas d indication sur une redirection en mode smb ou afp?

Merci par avance.

L idéal serait de trouver un tutorial vidéo là dessus.


----------



## christo-67 (4 Mai 2013)

Pourquoi tu n'as pas acheter un Nas ( synology ? ) et un routeur wifi ou utiliser celui de ta box c'est tellement plus complet je trouve ...


----------



## snowstorm84 (4 Mai 2013)

christo-67 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n'as pas acheter un Nas ( synology ? ) et un routeur wifi ou utiliser celui de ta box c'est tellement plus complet je trouve ...



J ai une time capsule depuis 2 ans en fait et ça m éviterai de racheter autre chose dans un premier temps.
J ai aussi envie de limiter le nombre de trucs branchés en permanence.


----------



## tito227 (6 Octobre 2013)

Comment tu as fait?
 j'ai branché la TC à la SFR Box Evolution, configurer le compte icloud dans utilitaire wifi de la TC. j'ai aussi activé le compte icloud dans préférence système "accès à mon mac". 

Ça marchait avec ma BBOX EVOLUTION et la j'ai changer d'opérateur mais avec les même réglage plus rien pour ce qui est de la connexion à distance. EN local ça marche impec.

Une solution?



mib2511 a dit:


> J ai réussi à installer ma TC avec ma sfrbox évolution.
> J arrive à accéder à celle ci en local par wifi, ainsi que lorsque je ne suis pas chez moi par internet ( grâce au paramètre d iCloud).
> 
> Cependant je suis déçu du débit pour accéder à la TC en dehors de chez moi via internet avec la connection de mon boulot de 10 mega.
> ...


----------

